# Astrofotografia



## jpmartins (22 Dez 2007 às 09:53)

Olá Pessoal
Como já tinha referido, o outro passatempo a que dedico algum tempo é a astrofotografia. Deixo convosco algumas fotos tiradas, com o refractor apo 80ED.


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2007 às 12:28)

Este fórum está mesmo a crescer  em quantidade e qualidade! 

Utilizas a técnica de digiscoping para tirar essas as fotos certo?


----------



## Rog (22 Dez 2007 às 23:22)

jpmartins disse:


> Olá Pessoal
> Como já tinha referido, o outro passatempo a que dedico algum tempo é a astrofotografia. Deixo convosco algumas fotos tiradas, com o refractor apo 80ED.



parabéns, as fotos tão excelentes


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2007 às 08:49)

Caro Minho
Não é propriamente pelo método digiscoping, neste caso a camara está instalada no telescópio em foco primário, ou seja, não tem nenhuma ocular pelo meio, a ampliação é dada pelo tamanho do ccd, no caso da fotografia pelo método digiscoping há uma lente pelo meio. A camara é um ccd específico para astrofotografia. O CCD é arrefecido +/- 25ºC abaixo da temperatura ambiente, para minimizar o ruído.
Obrigado Rog


----------



## Vince (24 Dez 2007 às 11:09)

Excelentes fotos jpmartins,
Sou um leigo neste tipo de fotografia. Esclarece-me uma coisa, as registos deste género feitos  que costumam captar e que são a cores, a cor é original, ou é melhorada com filtros ópticos e/ou software ?


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2007 às 12:43)

Boas Vince,
Grande parte das fotos que andam por aí do pessoal amador, são cores falsas.
Há truques para aproximar o mais possível à cor real, através da importância que se dá a cada canal (RGB), ou seja, a informação de cada canal. Grande parte das fotos a cores que aparecem, são produzidas através de camaras a preto e branco (são mto mais sensíveis), e depois são utilizados filtros RGB, ou de banda estreita, que são o caso do H-alfa SII e OIII. Normalmente as que são feitas com os filtros RGB estão mto próximas da cor real, agora os de banda estreita, que são mto utilizados, porque cortam toda a poluição luminosa (pode-se fazer imagens em sítios imagináveis), as imagens ficam com cores magníficas, mas são cores falsas.
Uma imagem é o resultado da soma de várias imagens, ou seja, as imagens que apresentei são em média soma de 100 frames com 70 seg. cada. Para se fazer uma imagem a cores tem que se fazer um processo do género para cada cor. O número de frames que aproveitas para cada cor (informação) e a importância que dàs a cada cor no software é que vai definir a cor da imagem. Em poucas palavras é +/- isto.
O mais incrivel é que para imagens planetárias, n é preciso nada disto, as montagens não precisam de tanta precisão no acompanhamento e basta uma boa WebCam, para se ter excelentes resultados.
Aqui vai um exemplo. 



Nos planetas o mais importante é a turbulência atmosférica.


----------



## henriquesillva (24 Dez 2007 às 18:50)

*Boas:*

Também sou um "maluquinho" por estes assuntos

Melhor dizendo, já fui mais.

No Verão, costumo ir para os montes das redondezas,
longe da iluminação, fazer observações, com uns binóculos

Fascinam-me as Galáxias e Planetas.

Quanto á Lua, tem dias


Um abraço.


*PS:* Vai mostrando mais imagens


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2007 às 00:34)

Excelentes fotos, *jpmartins* ! 
Vê se postas mais algumas para nos impressionares mais um pouco. 

Um abraço.


----------



## Luis França (25 Dez 2007 às 01:42)

Fotografias com muita profundidade de campo e excelente definição tendo em conta a distancia e a poluição das cidades.

Não sei se estará enquadrado nesta secção colocar esta fotografia de ontem da Lua e Marte em conjunção (às 3:30 da manhã) mas aqui vai ela:


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 03:01)

Lá está mais um tema que me fascina.. Um dia, e numa futura casa minha, ao invés de moveis e serviços de loiça, vou fazer questão de ter: uma boa estação meteorológica e um bom telescópico, para puder ver os astros assim um pouco mais perto, quando a vontade assim o quiser...

Deixo aqui algumas fotos do eclipse anular de 3 de Outubro de 2005, tiradas por mim (amador..lol).
Fui de propósito a Bragança para ver al fenómeno!


----------



## jpmartins (27 Dez 2007 às 10:02)

Luis França disse:


> Fotografias com muita profundidade de campo e excelente definição tendo em conta a distancia e a poluição das cidades.
> 
> Não sei se estará enquadrado nesta secção colocar esta fotografia de ontem da Lua e Marte em conjunção (às 3:30 da manhã) mas aqui vai ela:



Claro Luis,
Não há qualquer problema de publicares aqui as tuas fotos. Manda lá isso para o pessoal dar uma olhadela.
Cumprimentos


----------



## jpmartins (27 Dez 2007 às 10:07)

AnDré disse:


> Lá está mais um tema que me fascina.. Um dia, e numa futura casa minha, ao invés de moveis e serviços de loiça, vou fazer questão de ter: uma boa estação meteorológica e um bom telescópico, para puder ver os astros assim um pouco mais perto, quando a vontade assim o quiser...
> 
> Deixo aqui algumas fotos do eclipse anular de 3 de Outubro de 2005, tiradas por mim (amador..lol).
> Fui de propósito a Bragança para ver al fenómeno!



Bom dia André,
Belas fotos
Nesse dia tb fiz os meus registos, fui para Miranda do Douro.
Aqui fica.


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2008 às 19:17)

Este fã da astronomia levou o hobbie ao extremo. Ora deêm uma olhadela no observatório dele:

http://clientes.netvisao.pt/jcanela/history.htm


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 17:51)

Mais duas caseirinhas








Estas já têm algum tempo, mas ainda não tinha partilhado.


----------



## Z13 (18 Mar 2008 às 22:13)

jpmartins disse:


> Mais duas caseirinhas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Fotos fantásticas!!!!!*

Não queres fazer um workshop aqui para o pessoal do forum???


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2008 às 09:33)

Muito boas fotos mesmo


----------



## jpmartins (19 Mar 2008 às 14:59)

Zoelae13 disse:


> *Fotos fantásticas!!!!!*
> 
> Não queres fazer um workshop aqui para o pessoal do forum???



Falta o tempo
Ainda tenho um longo caminho a percorrer até minimamente dominar a astrofotografia, mas se alguém no grupo quiser dar os primeiros passos neste campo e tem algumas dúvidas, tenho todo o gosto em responder a qualquer dúvida que possa surgir.
O pior na astrofotografia é o investimento inicial.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 00:22)

jpmartins disse:


> Ainda tenho um longo caminho a percorrer até minimamente dominar a astrofotografia, mas se alguém no grupo quiser dar os primeiros passos neste campo e tem algumas dúvidas, tenho todo o gosto em responder a qualquer dúvida que possa surgir.



Nem de proposito jpmartins ainda bem que te mostras disponivel  eu ando cheio de duvidas acerca de como dar os meus primeiros passos na astronomia.

Que equipamento me aconselhas a adquirir como iniciante em tal ciência ??  preços normais não quero o Hubble.

Se me puderes esclarecer ficava-te agradecido


----------



## jpmartins (24 Mar 2008 às 13:54)

Quais são os objectivos:

- Observação visual ou fotografia?
- Céu Profundo (galáxias, nebulosas, etc.) ou planetas?

Mário pergunto isto, porque infelizmente é impossível um equipamento que seja bom em todas estas áreas.
Hoje em dia os preços até são bastante acessíveis, só se pretenderes fazer fotografia, aí sim o material sobe um pouco .


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2008 às 14:17)

jpmartins disse:


> Quais são os objectivos:
> 
> - Observação visual ou fotografia?
> - Céu Profundo (galáxias, nebulosas, etc.) ou planetas?
> ...



Eu fotografia não tenciono pelo menos por agora porque ainda nem sei bem onde se localizam as estrelas.

Por aquilo que tenho lido para os iniciantes no mundo da astronomia deve-se começar por comprar uns binóculos e sim depois comprar um telescópio.

Eu quero observar essencialmente céu profundo galáxias planetas etc como tu disseste


----------



## jpmartins (24 Mar 2008 às 14:57)

Sim é essencial conheceres bem o céu nocturno antes de tentares encontrar qualquer tipo de objecto de céu profundo com telescópio. Sem dúvida que uns bons binóculos são uma óptima escolha para iniciação. Estes devem ser sem Zoom, quanto menos superfícies ópticas a luz tenha que atravessar melhor, para não haver percas. Tendo em conta a relação qualidade/preço a Olympus tem uns modelos interessantes, os 8x40 DPS I, 10X50 DPS I. Há um modelo da Celestron da série Skymaster 15x70 (+/-118€) que são mto jeitosos, necessitam já de um tripé fotográfico. São óptimos para a observação de enxames abertos como as Plêiades.
Quanto a telescópios, tem cuidado com os que são vendidos nas grandes superfícies comerciais, muitos deles nem dão para colimar a óptica .
Os mais acessíveis e com boa qualidade óptica são os reflectores, são uma boa escolha, o inconveniente é que deverás colimar a óptica frequentemente, para obteres a melhor performance do equipamento.
A segunda opção é os refractores. Dentro destes existem os acromáticos, que são os mais baratos, não são corrigidos quanto à aberração cromática, depois tens os semi-apocromático e os apocromáticos, com estes consegues excelentes imagens, mas o preço UPA UPA.
A terceira opção é os catadriópticos, que são a escolha de quem quer um equipamento com muita focal, um boa abertura, mas compactos. Pessoalmente não gosto mto da qualidade das imagens destes equipamentos, mas há quem não troque isto por nada.
A Celestron, Orion USA, SkyWatcher são marcas a ter em consideração pela qualidade e pelo óptimo preço que praticam.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2008 às 15:10)

Obrigadão pela explicação 

Eu desde inicio que ando a simpatizar com estes binóculos 





Características do Vista 10x50: 

Aplicações: Astronomia e observação terrestre 
Ampliações: 10x 
Abertura: 50mm 
Campo de visão: 5.3º 
Pupila de saída: 7.1mm 
Prisma de porro: BAK-4 
Distância interpupilar: 58-73mm 
Adaptador para tripé 
Ajustamento de dioptria 
Peso: 816g 
Acessórios: mala, correia de pescoço, tampas 
Garantia: 20 anos 

http://www.gem51.com/verproduto.php?id=5158&fam1=2&fam2=33

Só gostava que me ajudasses numa ultima coisa se não for pedir muito  qual é a visão que se tem com os binoculos será que poderias arranjar uma imagem e colocar aqui  provavelmente o numero de obejctos que são visiveis a olho nu não tem mesmo nada a ver quando se colocam os binoculos ele devem triplicar...Não ??


----------



## jpmartins (24 Mar 2008 às 15:56)

Sim vais conseguir observar mtos mais objectos, outros que são visíveis à vista desarmada, irás ver com melhor definição, contraste. Mas atenção que se tiveres numa zona com poluição luminosa é para esquecer, ficas imediatamente desiludido. Uma das zonas mais belas de se observar com binóculos é a zona do Cisne (visível no verão), esta constelação tem como fundo a Via Láctea. É incrível a diferença na observação sem e com binóculos.
Mário não penses que com binóculos irás ver galáxias, nebulosas com força. Estarás limitado a "meia-dúzia", aos objectos mais brilhantes (ex. M45,M42,M31). Com tripé terás uma pequena definição dos anéis de Saturno, das fases de Vénus, das luas de Júpiter (com o decorrer da noite verás como a posição delas varia), Marte não passará de um pontinho alaranjado, etc.
Fotografias são difícil de encontrar, o melhor é observares por uns binóculos de alguém que conheças, com a mesma abertura e ampliação (50x10). 
Parece ser uma boa escolha, pessoalmente nunca observei por uns Vista.
No que for preciso diz  estamos cá para isso


----------



## jpmartins (12 Set 2008 às 10:37)

Mais uma IC1396 - Constelação Cepheus


----------



## Minho (13 Set 2008 às 12:02)

Linda!! Parabéns


----------



## vitamos (15 Set 2008 às 10:03)

jpmartins disse:


> Mais uma IC1396 - Constelação Cepheus
> [




Espectáculo


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2008 às 11:43)

Obrigado


----------



## Brigantia (15 Set 2008 às 22:11)

jpmartins disse:


> Mais uma IC1396 - Constelação Cepheus


----------



## Teles (17 Out 2008 às 23:17)

viva sou louco por astronomia e tenho em telescópio konus 500, já tentei fotografar planetas com uma webcam mas nao consigo e no caso da lua ela aparece a ultepassar o foco, sera que preciso de uma  redução? 
E já agora como posso fotografar o céu nocturno como é visto a olho nu? Se alguem puder ajudar agradecia!


----------



## RuiBranco (19 Fev 2009 às 23:14)

Olá sou o Rui adoro astronomia e gostaria de partilhar algumas fotos tiradas por mim 
Pratico astro-fotografia á 4 meses e já estou a ter alguns resultados aceitaveis.
Já reparei que o jpmartins tem umas belíssimas fotos parabens


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2009 às 10:02)

teles disse:


> viva sou louco por astronomia e tenho em telescópio konus 500, já tentei fotografar planetas com uma webcam mas nao consigo e no caso da lua ela aparece a ultepassar o foco, sera que preciso de uma  redução?
> E já agora como posso fotografar o céu nocturno como é visto a olho nu? Se alguem puder ajudar agradecia!



Teles só agora vi este teu post, não sei se ainda vai ser útil, mas se o konus 500 é um refractor, precisas de um extensor com barril de 1.25".


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2009 às 10:06)

Rui as minhas primeiras imagens não eram tão boas parabéns.
Só um conselho, tenta utilizar o Iris para processares planetas, é difícil, mas os resultados são totalmente diferentes, vale bem o sacrifício. 
Continua


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2009 às 10:13)

Deixo mais uma imagem do arquivo.
M51 - Constelação Cães de Caça (Perto da Ursa Maior)


----------



## RuiBranco (20 Fev 2009 às 17:35)

jpmartins disse:


> Deixo mais uma imagem do arquivo.
> M51 - Constelação Cães de Caça (Perto da Ursa Maior)



Por acaso já ando à uma semana a planear a M51 ,quer dizer que hoje vou fotografar  


Cumps, Rui


----------



## Zoelae (20 Fev 2009 às 21:57)

Ainda nem tinha reparado neste tópico, o jpmartins tirou umas fotos fantásticas, mais um amante da astronomia por cá como eu...
Como dizia o André num dos tópicos anteriores, quando tiver a minha casa também quero ter o meu telescópio e a minha estação meteorológica.


----------



## RuiBranco (21 Fev 2009 às 04:04)

Aqui vai a minha primeira m51 

M51






Algo que passou pelas fotos 
Em cima foi um satelite







Cumps, Rui


----------



## Minho (21 Fev 2009 às 12:30)

Mais uma colecção de fotos excelentes, pelo menos na óptica de um leigo neste matéria 

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2009 às 14:03)

Belas fotos Esta é uma área fascinante mas que eu pouco percebo...

Obrigado por partilharem!


----------



## actioman (21 Fev 2009 às 19:14)

Que tópico magnifico e deslumbrante! 

Que maravilha de fotos! Também eu sou um apaixonado pelo tema, mas não entendo nada de "astrofotografia".Tenho inclusive um telescópio completamente amador,mas que me dá a alegria de poder observar os céus de uma forma mais bonita e apelativa. Os céus alentejanos são muito bons para este tipo de observações devido à baixa humidade que por aqui existe, em especial no Verão.

Aos nossos membros Astrofotógrafos 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## RuiBranco (22 Fev 2009 às 04:14)

C/2007 N3 Lulin 22-02-2009 Atalaia - Portugal

Aqui esta o cometa Lulin
Sem auto guiagem
Se nao mostra a imagem devido a ser um gif com 4 megas faz o download da imagem(salvar como...)












Cumps, Rui


----------



## jpmartins (23 Fev 2009 às 11:46)

Boas imagens Rui


----------



## jpmartins (23 Fev 2009 às 11:50)

Mais uma, M16 (Nebulosa da Águia) .


----------



## RuiBranco (23 Fev 2009 às 17:32)

Obrigado  jpmartins
Depois de algum tempo a processar e puxar ao maximo das fotos aqui mostro o mesmo cometa do post anterior mas agora com cauda e em cima com 3 jactos visíveis.














Cumps, Rui


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2009 às 20:19)

Magníficas fotografias!


Deixo uma de há pouco, com orientação a Oeste!


----------



## RuiBranco (27 Fev 2009 às 23:10)

Ficou fantastico com a lua em baixo .
A que horas e o dia capturaste a foto ?

Mais um do C/2007 N3 Lulin






cumps, rui


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

RuiBranco disse:


> Ficou fantastico com a lua em baixo .
> A que horas e o dia capturaste a foto ?



Obrigado, *Rui*!

A fotografia foi tirada hoje (27-02-2009), pelas 19:57, numa das poucas alturas em que a neblusidade deu "permissão" para tal...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2009 às 14:36)

* Portugal vai estar hoje de olhos postos em Vénus*

Lisboa, 28 Fev (Lusa) - Portugal vai estar hoje de olhos postos em Vénus, através de telescópios distribuídos de norte a sul, com acesso gratuito, pelo programa "E agora eu sou Galileu", organizado no âmbito do Ano Internacional de Astronomia (AIA). O objectivo é "recriar as primeiras observações de Galileu Galilei, ocorridas há 400 anos, e interpretar a sua importância para a astronomia à luz de hoje", explica José Afonso, coordenador do programa do AIA e investigador do Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa.
Nas observações de hoje, 30 telescópios de Bragança ao Algarve vão permitir analisar as diferentes fases do Planeta Vénus, actualmente visíveis ao entardecer e ao pôr do Sol, das 18:30 às 22:00, hora limite para se observar o Planeta. "Em Lisboa, quem se deslocar ao Observatório Astronómico ou ao planetário Calouste Gulbenkian vai ter cadernos informativos especialmente criados para estas observações, mas também pessoas capazes de explicar o que significaram as observações das fases de Vénus para Galileu e para a sociedade da altura", explica José Afonso, destacando que foi por causa de Galileu que a Humanidade ficou a saber que o Sol não girava em vota da Terra.
"E agora eu sou Galileu" é organizado por sessões e cada uma terá um tema, desde as luas de Júpiter, aos anéis de Saturno, mas também a tipologia da Lua ou as manchas solares. O programa prolonga-se até ao fim do ano, sendo que já estão escolhidas 14 datas em que o público poderá participar na iniciativa, com os seus próprios aparelhos amadores ou com os que forem disponibilizados nos diversos locais.
"Estamos a pedir a todas as pessoas que têm um telescópio que apoiem esta iniciativa, promovendo uma sessão de observação na sua localidade", refere o coordenador do programa. "Há até várias escolas secundárias que estão a organizar as suas observações locais e estão a colaborar connosco para as organizar", adianta.
O Ano Internacional de Astronomia é organizado em Portugal pela Sociedade Portuguesa de Astronomia, com o apoio da Fundação para a Ciência e a Tecnologia (FCT), da Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, o Ciência Viva e a European Astronomical Society (EAS). 

© 2009 LUSA


----------



## abrantes (1 Mar 2009 às 14:09)

Vem ai o telescópio gigante

Vai começar a construção do maior telescópio do mundo
Agência Fapesp
11/02/2009
Maior telescópio óptico do mundo começará a ser construído
Cada um dos sete espelhos do Telescópio GMT terá 8,4 m de diâmetro e pesará 20 toneladas.[Imagem: GMT]

O consórcio do Telescópio Gigante Magalhães (GMT na sigla em inglês) anunciou as nove instituições que assinaram oficialmente o acordo para construção e operação do telescópio.

*Maior telescópio do mundo*

Localizado no Observatório Las Campanas, nos Andes chilenos, o GMT terá um espelho principal com resolução de 24,5 metros. Os maiores telescópios ópticos em operação atualmente são bem menores: o Gran Telescopio Canarias (10,4 metros), na Espanha, e os dois Keck (10 metros cada), no Havaí.

As nove instituições que participam do projeto do GMT são as universidades Harvard, Texas A&M, do Texas e do Arizona, e as instituições Carnegie e Smithsonian, nos Estados Unidos, a Universidade Nacional Australiana, a Astronomy Australia Limited e o Instituto de Astronomia e Ciência Espacial da Coreia do Sul.

Composto por sete segmentos primários com 8,4 metros e 20 toneladas cada um, o GMT deverá fornecer possibilidades inéditas em astronomia óptica e em infravermelho.

Janelas para o Universo

Os organizadores esperam "abrir novas janelas no Universo" e responder a questões que não podem ser abordadas pelos instrumentos atuais. Entre os temas a serem investigados com a ajuda do GMT estão a natureza da matéria e da energia escura que permeiam o Universo, a origem das primeiras estrelas e galáxias, formação dos planetas e buracos-negros. Também será usado na detecção de planetas em órbita de estrelas próximas ao Sol.

O GMT está previsto para entrar em operação em 2019. A construção deverá começar em 2012. De um total de estimados US$ 700 milhões necessários para a construção, US$ 130 milhões já foram levantados. O Observatório de Las Campanas, onde será instalado, pertence e é operado pela Instituição Carnegie.

Tecnologia dos espelhos

"Tanto na tecnologia de seus espelhos como na instalação no local escolhido, o projeto GMT aproveita a herança proveniente de dois telescópios muito bem-sucedidos, o Magalhães I e o Magalhães II, que estão em operação em Las Campanas desde 2000", disse Matt Johns, gerente de projetos do GMT.

"As oportunidades científicas para o GMT são extraordinárias. Ele deverá ajudar a iluminar não apenas a natureza do Universo, mas também as leis fundamentais da física que governam sua evolução", disse Patrick McCarthy, diretor interino do GMT.

"É especialmente significativo que o acordo que viabilizará sua construção tenha sido assinado no Ano Internacional de Astronomia e no 400º aniversário do primeiro uso astronômico de um telescópio, feito por Galileu", destacou.


----------



## abrantes (1 Mar 2009 às 14:09)

+ informações
http://www.gmto.org/


----------



## RuiBranco (14 Mar 2009 às 02:08)

Venus 13/3/09 - 19:37 Atalaia - Portugal





Cumps, Rui


----------



## RuiBranco (15 Mar 2009 às 14:56)

Espero que gostem  do meu primeiro Satuno 






Cumps, Rui


----------



## kikofra (15 Mar 2009 às 15:00)

ta excelente


----------



## RuiBranco (15 Mar 2009 às 20:52)

kikofra disse:


> ta excelente




Agora Saturno a F30 de outro processamento


----------



## jpmartins (15 Mar 2009 às 23:42)

Parabéns RuiBranco, excelente trabalho


----------



## RuiBranco (16 Mar 2009 às 00:17)

jpmartins disse:


> Parabéns RuiBranco, excelente trabalho



Obrigado Jpmartins 
Para acabar fica aqui o ultimo Saturno de sabado ligeiramente melhor


----------



## jpmartins (16 Mar 2009 às 17:24)

Qual é o software de processamento que utiliza?


----------



## RuiBranco (16 Mar 2009 às 19:10)

jpmartins disse:


> Qual é o software de processamento que utiliza?



Olá jpmartins,
Uso o Registax e por vezes também uso o MaximDL apenas.

Cumps, Rui


----------



## ACalado (16 Mar 2009 às 22:01)

RuiBranco disse:


> Obrigado Jpmartins
> Para acabar fica aqui o ultimo Saturno de sabado ligeiramente melhor



Grande foto que equipamento foi usado? Parabéns


----------



## RuiBranco (16 Mar 2009 às 22:19)

spiritmind disse:


> Grande foto que equipamento foi usado? Parabéns



Basicamente foi usado um telescópio maksutov 130 com distancia focal 2000 a f20 mais uma barlow 2x.
A câmara foi uma atik 1c


----------



## kikofra (16 Mar 2009 às 23:29)

Sera que consegues fotografar a iss?


----------



## ACalado (16 Mar 2009 às 23:43)

RuiBranco disse:


> Basicamente foi usado um telescópio maksutov 130 com distancia focal 2000 a f20 mais uma barlow 2x.
> A câmara foi uma atik 1c



 perguntei pois um dos meus grandes desejos é uma aquisição de um telescópio 

já agora boas fotos no blog


----------



## jpmartins (17 Mar 2009 às 00:19)

RuiBranco disse:


> Olá jpmartins,
> Uso o Registax e por vezes também uso o MaximDL apenas.
> 
> Cumps, Rui



Tens de experimentar o Iris, para planetas é fantástico, consegues ainda melhores resultados. O software é complicado, muito manual, mas vale bem o esforço.


----------



## RuiBranco (17 Mar 2009 às 19:26)

jpmartins disse:


> Tens de experimentar o Iris, para planetas é fantástico, consegues ainda melhores resultados. O software é complicado, muito manual, mas vale bem o esforço.



Vou testar isso hoje jpmartins.
Obrigado pela dica :P


----------



## RuiBranco (22 Mar 2009 às 16:50)

Olá Pessoal
Muito alone la estava eu mais os bichinhos na Atalaia a capturar no dia 22  a m81 e m82
Ali a 82 queria era mais ampliação fica para a proxima.
Não andei a por a imagem bonita pq não tive tempo mas só assim já dá para ver o que elas tem de belo. 

Foram 40 frames em ambas fotos, exposição de 45s sem autoguiagem e processado no maximDL.
Foi usado o meu maravilhoso mega super short tube 80    mais atik 16ic em cima da minha mega ultra montagem cg-5 :P
Eu estou com uma gula do catano pois nunca mais chega o meu outro telescopio para fazer guiagem para apertar com o CCD  :s 

As duas juntas




M81




M82










M51





Cumprimentos, Rui


----------



## jpmartins (24 Mar 2009 às 15:34)

Parabéns Rui Branco, continua


----------



## RuiBranco (28 Mar 2009 às 02:02)

Aqui vai a minha primeira M101 que foi muito difícil encontrar







E a minha primeira m13 que não gostei muito de a fazer devido à focagem ainda ser a olho.





Cumps, Rui


----------



## RuiBranco (2 Abr 2009 às 01:53)

Olá
O céu estava péssimo nem conseguia ver as galáxias pela ocular a minha sorte foi que o setup estava todo muito bem alinhado e ia vendo pelo buscador com estrelas de referencia e bateu tudo certinho na câmara 

M109
ST80 + atk16ic 50x40s
processado em maximDL





M63
ST80 + atk16ic 70x40s 
processado em maximDL


----------



## RuiBranco (3 Mai 2009 às 05:13)

Aqui vai mais umas quantas frescas ainda . 
Dei entrada na Atalaia lá para as 19:30 e sai de lá pelas 03:30 do dia 3

Comecei a capturar  as 23:30 e acabei as 2:30, digamos que foi uma rapidinha
com algum vento e nuvens altas e a lua.

M61





M64





M97 que estrelão   





M104





Cumps, Rui Branco


----------



## MSantos (3 Mai 2009 às 11:03)

Belas fotos
Parabéns *Rui Branco*, continua


----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2009 às 11:50)

Parabéns as fotos estão muito boas


----------



## RuiBranco (16 Mai 2009 às 07:02)

Ora aqui vai umas fresquinhas 

NGC 6888






M8






M17






M5 






M12


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mai 2009 às 21:00)

Olá RuiBranco

Fotos interessantes que nos fazem sentir uns autênticos microrganismos!
Parabéns.


----------



## RuiBranco (31 Mai 2009 às 05:47)

Fresquinha


----------



## jpmartins (2 Jun 2009 às 09:46)

Grandes fotos Rui Branco, parabéns
A M98 é uma nebulosa planetária que considero bastente complicada de fotografar, mas ficou a tua está muito boa.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Jun 2009 às 09:58)

Mais duas fotos de nebulosas situadas na constelação do Cisne. 

NGC7000




NGC6888


----------



## RuiBranco (2 Jun 2009 às 23:25)

jpmartins as fotos estão demais 
que software e hardware usas para guiar ?


----------



## jpmartins (3 Jun 2009 às 11:32)

O software que usei para a captura das frames é o que vem com a Atik 16 o Artemis, o processamento das imagens é com o Maxim DL e Photoshop. Não faço guiagem. Usei a montagem EQ6 da SkyWatcher (kitada), com o ED80Pro da mesma marca, com um filtro de banda estreita H-alfa de 7nm e um redutor de focal x0.5.


----------



## RuiBranco (3 Jun 2009 às 22:42)

jpmartins disse:


> O software que usei para a captura das frames é o que vem com a Atik 16 o Artemis, o processamento das imagens é com o Maxim DL e Photoshop. Não faço guiagem. Usei a montagem EQ6 da SkyWatcher (kitada), com o ED80Pro da mesma marca, com um filtro de banda estreita H-alfa de 7nm e um redutor de focal x0.5.



Só truques só truques !!!!


----------



## RuiBranco (14 Jun 2009 às 01:55)

M27 em Ha 





abraços


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2009 às 10:18)

Mais uma bela foto


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2009 às 21:59)

Realmente é mt boa!

Bom trabalho, continua assim!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RuiBranco (8 Set 2009 às 23:07)

Um piscar de olhos na bolha


----------



## jpmartins (9 Set 2009 às 13:51)

Grande imagem Rui, parabéns. A "bolha" é uma nebulosa difícil de fotografar, o centro é bastante brilhante relativamente ao resto, o que por vezes, para se conseguir ver mais alguma coisa, só saturando um pouco o centro, o que estraga um pouco a imagem.
A tua está muito boa.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Set 2009 às 16:09)

Uma foto magnifica sim .

Fez um excelente trabalho .


----------



## Mjhb (9 Set 2009 às 21:24)

Muito boa, e concordo com o nosso colega..

Fotografá-la é bastante difícil, é mesmo uma proeza...


----------



## RuiBranco (12 Set 2009 às 04:47)

Obrigado pelos comentários e e pela força.
jpmartins por acaso senti-me à vontade a processar a Bolha acho que não tive esse problema, mas estava a contar com isso

Hoje fui fazer uns testes e como sobrou tempo fui espreitar uma bonita nebulosa 

NGC6960 - veil nebula


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2009 às 00:04)

RuiBranco disse:


> Obrigado pelos comentários e e pela força.
> jpmartins por acaso senti-me à vontade a processar a Bolha acho que não tive esse problema, mas estava a contar com isso



Rui talvez devido à captura ter sido muito boa, devias ter os parâmetros muito bem afinados , o que facilitou o processamento.


----------



## Liliana15 (22 Out 2009 às 13:34)

*Ola pessoal da  Astronomia...*

Eu sou nova aqui e só tive o conhecimento destas belas fotos hoje, e deixem-me referir que são realmente muito boas, aprecio bastante este tipo de fotos.

Gostei particularmente das fotos do planeta *Saturno*.

*Continuem*


----------



## RuiBranco (8 Dez 2009 às 23:11)

isto anda um pouco em baixo Sr Martins :P

C/2006 w3 Christensen









M33





NGC206 na M31






Moon





Flame nebula





M1




Test Setup SW 8” with EQ5 unguide and 55×8s with atik 314L
(C) Rodrigo Cunha and Rui Branco


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

Muito boas fotos Rui


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Os meus parabéns pelas fotos estão magnificas  já a agora qual será mais ou menos o orçamento necessária para entrar neste campo de astro fotografia?


----------



## Minho (9 Dez 2009 às 00:11)

RuiBranco disse:


> isto anda um pouco em baixo Sr Martins :P
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Não sei se a execução desta é muito difícil, mas está divinal!


----------



## RuiBranco (14 Dez 2009 às 18:21)

mais umas 
IC 405 e M35 - 13/12/09 - Atalaia Portugal

IC 405




full http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/5653/ic405.png

M35




full http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/6889/m35.png


----------



## RuiBranco (15 Dez 2009 às 23:34)

Toma lá calhaus 


(782) Montefiore mag 14 and (125487) 2001 WH25 mag 17.5 
1390x1040 





(125487) 2001 WH25 mag 17.5 
Crop / step 3s






(125487) 2001 WH25 mag 17.5 
Crop / step 0.5s


----------



## RuiBranco (21 Dez 2009 às 17:27)

mais uma ? 





mais info http://www.ruibranco.com/gallery/?p=328


----------



## irpsit (22 Dez 2009 às 19:46)

Parabéns! Está lindíssima a M33!



Minho disse:


> Não sei se a execução desta é muito difícil, mas está divinal!


----------



## RuiBranco (29 Dez 2009 às 14:53)

a cores 
Ainda a 35º mas deu para alguma coisa  

1h luminância no dia 201209 http://www.ruibranco.com/gallery/?p=328
10m rgb no dia 261209






abraço e um óptimo 2010 a todos


----------



## RuiBranco (10 Jan 2010 às 19:09)

M81 
1h30mL





http://www.ruibranco.com/gallery/?p=396






.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2010 às 01:32)

Magníficas as fotos que se vêm por aqui!


Parece que os portugueses têm talento para a Astrofotografia!


*PORTUGUÊS GANHOU CONCURSO*

*A melhor foto de astronomia foi tirada no Montijo*
*A fotografia de Luís Miguel Santo, captada na Atalaia (Montijo), venceu a competição Beyond Earth (Para além da Terra).*

Notícia e entrevista.


----------



## RuiBranco (23 Fev 2010 às 23:20)

Mais umas ? 

Cometa 29P/Schwassmann-Wachmann 1




http://www.ruibranco.com/?p=301

M81 mas agora com 6horas de exposição





m82 que ainda está pobre 





M101





M13






para mais informações http://www.ruibranco.com/gallery/
abraço, Rui


----------



## RuiBranco (14 Mar 2010 às 21:51)

Mais uma foto feita em uma astrofesta no dia 130310 no Pego do Altar

M106




http://www.ruibranco.com/gallery/?p=434


----------



## Zoelae (15 Mar 2010 às 20:31)

Belíssimas imagens! às quais já estamos bem habituados 
Continuação de bons momentos de observação


----------



## RuiBranco (11 Abr 2010 às 15:01)

Zoelae disse:


> Belíssimas imagens! às quais já estamos bem habituados
> Continuação de bons momentos de observação



obrigado zoelae

aqui vai mais umas.

M63




M64




http://www.ruibranco.com/gallery/

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2010 às 15:19)

Fotos espectaculares  excelentes mesmo.


----------



## actioman (12 Abr 2010 às 19:34)

Sem sombras de dúvida! Registos magníficos do Universo que nos rodeia e que nos fazem sentir bem minúsculos!

Muito obrigado por esta partilha já de há longa data! De artista!


----------



## Hazores (12 Abr 2010 às 23:20)

bem, foi a primeira visita a este tópico, mas já sou fã....

fotos espetaculares deste "mundo" que nos rodeia

continua rui a mostar o "nosso" céu,

devo confessar que uma coisa de que gosto de fazer nas noites de verão é estar a observar as estrelas, pena é ser a "olho nu"


----------



## Pixie (15 Abr 2010 às 15:46)




----------



## RuiBranco (17 Abr 2010 às 23:55)

Hazores disse:


> ...
> 
> devo confessar que uma coisa de que gosto de fazer nas noites de verão é estar a observar as estrelas, pena é ser a "olho nu"



Olá,
Compra uns binóculos e uma carta do céu e vais ver a quantidade de objectos que vais conseguir ver  vais ficar maravilhado.

Cor para os nossos olhos
M63 anterior mas a cores, 10min por canal http://www.ruibranco.com/gallery/?p=485






Abraço a todos e obrigado pela força
Rui Branco


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2010 às 11:36)

Espectaculares todas estas fotos, Rui!
Pena é que a poluição lumínica continue a contaminar os nossos céus.
Algumas zonas como o Pego do Altar, foram até há pouco tempo habitat do lince-ibérico e por isso em princípio devem ter um céu saudavelmente escuro e límpido ( derivado à pouca actividade humana) para estas observações tão importantes e maravilhosas.


----------



## jplacebo (18 Ago 2010 às 19:11)

Que fotos fantásticas que aqui se vêem! Estou ansioso por comprar o meu telescópio para me iniciar na fotografia 

Desde já gostaria de pedir um favor ao pessoal mais experiente que me tirasse umas dúvidas:
1) Que tipo de telescópio e características recomendam para se conseguir observar os planetas todos do sistema solar? Um reflector de 150mm é suficiente?
2) Tenho uma SLR digital e pretendia fazer alguma fotografia. Pode-se encaixar a máquina em qualquer telescópio?
3) Toda a fotografia espacial precisa de montagens computadorizadas para contrariar a rotação da Terra? Que configuração é que vocês usam para tirar as fotos que se vêem por aqui?
4) Já tenho experiência com rastos de estrelas mas os tempos de exposição foram muito longos (várias fotos de 30 segundos com ISO 400 e empilhadas em software). Será possível fotografar um planeta com apenas 1 foto a, digamos, ISO 800 ou 1600, com tempos de exposição <= 10 segundos? 

Agradecia que partilhassem os vossos conhecimentos para que me junte ao vosso clube o mais rápido possível!

Abraços


----------



## RuiBranco (28 Nov 2010 às 19:12)

*1) Que tipo de telescópio e características recomendam para se conseguir observar os planetas todos do sistema solar? Um reflector de 150mm é suficiente?*
Sim é o suficiente mas tem em conta que quanto mais abertura melhor .

*2) Tenho uma SLR digital e pretendia fazer alguma fotografia. Pode-se encaixar a máquina em qualquer telescópio?*
Podes se a marca da tua SLR disponibilizar o adaptador para encaixe no focador do telescópio.

*3) Toda a fotografia espacial precisa de montagens computorizadas para contrariar a rotação da Terra? Que configuração é que vocês usam para tirar as fotos que se vêem por aqui?*
As fotos que vez por aqui é preciso um monte de material, uma boa dose de paciência e que o tempo colabore.
Porem existe pessoa que conseguem fotos sem qualquer tipo de seguimento com baixas exposições para não criar rasto nas estrelas.

*4) Já tenho experiência com rastos de estrelas mas os tempos de exposição foram muito longos (várias fotos de 30 segundos com ISO 400 e empilhadas em software). Será possível fotografar um planeta com apenas 1 foto a, digamos, ISO 800 ou 1600, com tempos de exposição <= 10 segundos? *
Um planeta é muito brilhante para usares isos e mesmo 30s exposição.
Recomendo a expor as tuas duvidas em um grupo de astronomia que se dedica na fotografia.
Penso que não estou quebrar uma regra em colocar aqui um link de um forum, se estiver peço desculpa. http://www.apaa.co.pt/apaaforum/

Aproveito para deixar aqui um software que fiz mais uns amigos onde podem
consultar imagens do céu profundo. Faz mais que isso mas deixo a dica 
http://code.google.com/p/getposs2/


Abraço
Rui


----------



## ecobcg (7 Abr 2011 às 16:45)

Não sei se é o local mais indicado para colocar esta foto que encontrei, mas cá vai:







> ORIGINAL CAPTION: This breathtaking composite image shows just how huge the Milky Way really is. Amateur astronomer Juan Carlos Casado stitched together this extraordinary shot from nine photos of the night sky. All were taken in a national park in the Canary Islands away from light pollution, resulting in images of astounding clarity.Digital fusion: Amateur astronomer Juan Carlos Casado stitched together this extraordinary shot from nine photos of the night sky. Viewed as one digitally-fused image, as they are here, and the result is a 360-degree panorama. The faint band of light that stretches across the sky is the disc of our spiral galaxy. It appears to encircle Earth - this is because we are inside the disc.



http://www.standeyo.com/NEWS/11_Pics_of_Day/110407.pic.of.day.c.html


----------

